# Privateer info, anyone?



## glennasher (May 10, 2009)

I hang around mostly shooting and hunting websites, like 24hourcampfire.com — ".338-.375 Campfire" (Rick Bin), and some others. This morning, a question came up about the Consolidated Privateer PB4Y. I didn't have much to offer the fellow, but thought I'd bring it up so he could come here and find out more info, or one of you could visit and point him in the right direction to find out more.

24hourcampfire: Any PB4Y-2 Privateer junkies here?

I pretty much gave him all the info I had, which was spotty at best, and I was hoping someone here could help him out. Thanks for anything you can give.


----------

